# IVF doctors to raffle human egg



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article7061155.ece

The Bridge clinic is raffling a human egg to promote its new "baby profiling" service, which circumvents British IVF laws.

Lizi.x


----------

